# essai linux



## dadanini (9 Octobre 2005)

Je viens d'essayer linux ubuntu 5.04 en nomade (cd live). Le concept du cd live est tres bien pour découvrir une distribution linux simple mais déjà complète, pas d'installation et liberté totale.
Je suis plutôt surpris par la rapidité d'exécution des progammes, du déplacement de la souris, et de la gestion de plusieurs programme ouverts en même temps. Si l'on y ajoute le concept de l'open source et du logiciel libre qui est absolument génial, c'est plutôt cool.
Mais franchement je ne sais pas si c'est la version que j'ai utilisé, mais l'interface est très proche de windows ce qui m'a fortement déplu car étant habitué à celle de OSX, j'étais moyennement conquis. Pour quelqu'un qui vient de windows, c'est certainement très bien, car cela y ressemble fortement et c'est gratuit, mais pour un utilisateur Mac il est certain que cela ne le remplacera pas. Ceci dit cela mérite d'être découvert et approfondie.  
Affaire à suivre.


----------



## pim (9 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir,

Comment as-tu eut acc&#232;s &#224; ce CD ? En librairie ?


----------



## ivanlefou (9 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir,
> 
> Comment as-tu eut accès à ce CD ? En librairie ?



salut!
là peut etre?


----------



## daffyb (9 Octobre 2005)

Ben sur le site qui va bien :
http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/


----------



## ivanlefou (9 Octobre 2005)

daffyb a dit:
			
		

> Ben sur le site qui va bien :
> http://se.releases.ubuntu.com/5.04/



copieur!


----------



## Thierry6 (9 Octobre 2005)

il y a m&#234;me la 5.10 pour ceux qui veulent


----------



## dadanini (9 Octobre 2005)

J'ai telechargé une premiere fois mais j'ai eu du mal avec la gravure image iso, j'ai du la rater et j'arrivais pas à booter le cd au démarrage.

Donc je l'ai commandé sur http://www.ikarios.fr. Livré en 10 jours, pour 3 euros environ avec frais de port.


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

Je viens de le t&#233;l&#233;charger, j'ai donc une image disque en .DMG sur le bureau, je l'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; sous "Utilitaire de disque", j'ai cliqu&#233; sur l'ic&#244;ne "Graver", j'ai mis un CDR tout ce qui a de plus ordinaire, pour au final obtenir une erreur de gravure.

Quelqu'un a une id&#233;e de comment graver correctement ce genre d'images ISO ?


----------



## tatouille (10 Octobre 2005)

dadanini a dit:
			
		

> Je viens d'essayer linux ubuntu 5.04 en nomade (cd live). Le concept du cd live est tres bien pour découvrir une distribution linux simple mais déjà complète, pas d'installation et liberté totale.
> Je suis plutôt surpris par la rapidité d'exécution des progammes, du déplacement de la souris, et de la gestion de plusieurs programme ouverts en même temps. Si l'on y ajoute le concept de l'open source et du logiciel libre qui est absolument génial, c'est plutôt cool.
> Mais franchement je ne sais pas si c'est la version que j'ai utilisé, mais l'interface est très proche de windows ce qui m'a fortement déplu car étant habitué à celle de OSX, j'étais moyennement conquis. Pour quelqu'un qui vient de windows, c'est certainement très bien, car cela y ressemble fortement et c'est gratuit, mais pour un utilisateur Mac il est certain que cela ne le remplacera pas. Ceci dit cela mérite d'être découvert et approfondie.
> Affaire à suivre.



http://art.gnome.org/
http://www.gnome-look.org/
http://tobias.munin.dk/gnome/downloads.html

http://openpanther.online.fr/resources/icons/screens/screenshot1.jpg


----------



## FjRond (10 Octobre 2005)

dadanini a dit:
			
		

> J'ai telechargé une premiere fois mais j'ai eu du mal avec la gravure image iso, j'ai du la rater et j'arrivais pas à booter le cd au démarrage.
> 
> Donc je l'ai commandé sur http://www.ikarios.fr. Livré en 10 jours, pour 3 euros environ avec frais de port.


Personnellement, j'ai gravé l'image avec cdrecord, qui s'installe avec les cdrtools par fink, et tout s'est bien passé. Mais en effet, il y a sur le forum Ubuntu quelques témoignages de problèmes rencontrés avec la gravure, même avec Toast.


----------



## Freelancer (10 Octobre 2005)

dadanini a dit:
			
		

> J'ai telechargé une premiere fois mais j'ai eu du mal avec la gravure image iso, j'ai du la rater et j'arrivais pas à booter le cd au démarrage.
> 
> Donc je l'ai commandé sur http://www.ikarios.fr. Livré en 10 jours, pour 3 euros environ avec frais de port.



Ubuntu propose sur leur site de l'expédier gratuitement (en nombre) - j'en ai reçu 5


----------



## pim (10 Octobre 2005)

Linux, c'est plein de promesses, mais y'a toujours tout un tas de trucs et astuces qu'il faut conna&#238;tre pour que tout marche bien... Voil&#224; pourquoi je suis sous Mac OS X


----------



## dadanini (11 Octobre 2005)

Freelancer a dit:
			
		

> Ubuntu propose sur leur site de l'expédier gratuitement (en nombre) - j'en ai reçu 5



Pourquoi faire 5 ? 1 suffit non?  

Faut que j'ailles voir.


----------



## Eymerich (13 Octobre 2005)

MissingmediaBurner repose  sur cdrecord (mkisofs et autres...) pour configurer
la gravure facilement, donc i compris mages .iso


Ey.


----------



## FjRond (14 Octobre 2005)

Eymerich a dit:
			
		

> MissingmediaBurner repose  sur cdrecord (mkisofs et autres...) pour configurer
> la gravure facilement, donc i compris mages .iso
> 
> 
> Ey.


Je trouve cdrecord plus simple. Mais c'est affaire subjective : les mots (de man) me parlent plus que les icônes.
Et puis on peut faire des alias très simples.


----------



## Freelancer (14 Octobre 2005)

dadanini a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi faire 5 ? 1 suffit non?
> 
> Faut que j'ailles voir.



Plutôt que d'en demander un, tu t'en fais envoyer plusieurs et tu les distribues à tes amis (l'évangélisation ne marche pas qu'avec macos )


----------



## kisco (14 Octobre 2005)

si jamais Ubuntu est sorti en version 5.10 
on est bon pour 6 mois environ!


----------



## paulopinpon (24 Octobre 2005)

pim a dit:
			
		

> Linux, c'est plein de promesses, mais y'a toujours tout un tas de trucs et astuces qu'il faut connaître pour que tout marche bien... Voilà pourquoi je suis sous Mac OS X


C'est vrai que ca n'est pas toujour facile, mais ca commence à marcher pas mal. 

Expérience sur 
http://paulopinpon.free.fr/index.php?2005/10/21/33-mac-windows-linux-prisonnier-du-proprietaire

Paulo


----------



## saturnin (6 Novembre 2005)

J'ai pris l'image iso de unbutu que j'essaie désespérémment d'utiliser.
Alors ce que j'ai essayé de faire :
- j'ai gravé l'image iso directement, avec le finder, et j'ai redémarré en appuyant sur c rien ne se passe;
- j'ai ouvert le fichier iso et j'ai gravé les ptits fichiers à l'intérieur sur un cd avec le finder, redémarer en appuyant sur c et toujours rien ne se passe!!

D'abord est ce que c'est la bonne chose que je grave et est ce que je m'y prends bien.


----------



## Thierry6 (6 Novembre 2005)

utilise Toast, MMB, cdrecord et peut être Firestarter pour graver des images ISO mais pas le Finder


----------

